# Fire Dragons, Striking Scorpians or Howling Banshees



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Which elites choice would you take out of these and why, pros and cons, how do they fair for you?

Similair to solitaires thread but i thought id ask for the elites option.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

i wouldn't take any out they all have there uses


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

My first choice for use are the Banshees. Their ability to fleet, always strike first, and power weapon attacks make them extremely deadly, even at Str and To-3.

My second choice would be the Scorpions. The number of attacks a unit can get on the charge after shooting is just awesome, and at Str4, too. The 3+ armor save is quite nice as well. If these guys could fleet, they would be my first choice.

Lastly from this list would be the Fire Dragons. This is a very nice unit, but requires another unit in the form of a Vehicle to be very useful. I see this unit as being best in small numbers and often without any upgrades, to include the exarch. These guys are deadly, but I prefer to do my tank and termie killing at range, or with better equipped combat troops.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

ahh cool, Hesp? what do you think of rangers? just im very interested in eldar these days, are they bs4?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

They are, I believe, but it really doesn't matter as the rules for the Sniper Rifles take precedence over BS skill. Pathfinders are AWESOME, and Rangers are pretty good, too. If placed in a protected and covered position, they can lay waste to any infantry unit. A very worthwhile unit, and excellent as a Troop option.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Hmmm im currently deciding between a Tau "battlesuit" army or an Eldar army with Pathfinders as my only troops, with an autarch and a few aspect squads.


----------



## O'sharan (Nov 3, 2007)

Quick piece of advice. 5th Ed is coming

And i dont think there is anybody that would want to make a fresh army about now and realise that it can't win a game in 6 months time.

crisis suits have unfortunatly fallen ill twice in the proposed 5th Ed,
The whole line of sight makes them very vulnarble to anything and the fact that out of the three missons two rely heavy on troop while in the other mass troop can make all the difference. If you dont know what i mean look at the 5th Ed threads


----------



## thegreenronin (Mar 25, 2008)

I like the fire dragons because their weapons are an answer to the heavily armored troops/ vehicles that I kept seeing used, but I was never big on getting into close combat with eldar so I think it is really a matter of preference. As it is now I think it's a mistake to not take at least one unit of the fire dragons though.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

not playing eldar myself i have no idea how many times i have made a squad of howling banshee's completly a waiste for my opponent just through generic bolter fire. honestly their fraglie like a gaunt or grot. shoot them and they die. striking scorpions are a B*tch though. they have the 3+ save and bookoo attacks its like having useful Khorne berzerkers. don't forget they infiltrate and i believe fleet aswell. fire dragons i like alot aswell, i've seen too many dead landraiders to not atleast respect the little bastards.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Fire Dragons far outshine the scorps and banshees. At least when it comes to being in my army... I use them very aggressively in cheap squads. They get to the other side of the board first turn via Waveserpent and or Flacon. It draws most of my enemies attention very quickly. Any slow IG or marine tank near them is doomed. And not to mention they can get one of the best guns in the game carried by a single infantry modle, the fearsome FirePike. The exarch can also set himself up with a free heavy flamer and re-role wounds making them ideal for attacking heavy infantry in cover. I always field at least one squad of these guys, no matter what the rest of my army looks like.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Solitaire has arrived!

No applause is necessary.

I think it depend entirely on the army your opponent is fielding, Scorpions are best against horde armies or in combat patrol while Banshees are better if going up against marines, chaos marines or any other army that has lots of 2+ saves, especially if they are fortuned or the target is doomed. Never really used Fire Dragons so can't comment but I can imagine them being useful in many ways be it against tanks or heavy infantry.


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

dragons in a falcon with an exarch, like ivan drago "what they hit, they destory" (said in bad russian accent)


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

And then are destroyed in turn... but worth it if the destroyed target was key to the enemy defense/offense.


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

my cousin plays eldar and uses this tactic against my guard, he blows up one of my leman russ and then sits there laughing as my entire army misses them the next turn.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

my 2000pt list has 2 squads dragons in cheap Waveserpents. They are sent to destroy any anit-infantry tanks and such while my anvil of Eldrad, Avatar and wraith lords move freely into the rest of his army. Harlequin arent mentioned in this Eldar elite talk and they also have a substantial role in my list.


----------



## Absolute035 (Jan 13, 2008)

Never used scorpions. Am I the only one that things their models suck?

Banshees I love, they're probably the best unit in my army. Especially with Doom, they wade through power armored foes. I run them with Yriel in a waveserpent, it's pretty fun.

I've only used Dragons in one game. They need a transport to be used effectively and my Waveserpent is carrying banshees, which leaves me with a Falcon. And firstly i don't *want* to use a Falcon because of the amount of complaints it generates. Boy if i had 5 cents everytime someone bitched about holofields... secondly I don't like the idea of using a 185 pt transport to ferry about a 116 point squad.


----------



## azalin_r3x (Feb 25, 2008)

Hespithe said:


> And then are destroyed in turn... but worth it if the destroyed target was key to the enemy defense/offense.


couldn't agree more.

fire dragons have dissapointed me. 

As you, i prefer to deal with tanks with other ranged units (probably wraithlords) or other melee units (someone with witchblade or even harlies's rending)

But then again is all about the whole built of your army.

Banshees are not bad, but as mentioned.. if they get fired... forget them
Scorpions are tougher, but no fleet... also we have high iniatives.. use them.. i don't like fists really (in a whole squad though it comes handy)

All of our elites need to be handled veeeery carefull.. or else it's lots of points wasted.


----------



## GhostBear (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll have to go with Fire Dragons since I haven't used Howling Banshees or Striking Scorpions yet. They do pretty well especially when put in a transport. They are kind of limited against horde armies but even in those instances you can still use them as headhunters, targeting the enemy HQ.

Outside of the choices you listed there are also Harlequins and Wraithguard to consider.

Harlequins are one of the most interesting choices for Eldar in the game, with a ton of special rules and considerations to keep in mind even as they tear through opponents' ranks.

Wraithguard are a very stalwart and powerful unit. They move slowly and with Wraithsight need a little more consideration then most units but can take on just about any enemy in the game in a shooting match. Expensive as anything though.

Since you only listed the Elite Aspects I figure your interested in an Aspect army. If that's the case then a squad of each should suffice.

Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## blaablaa (May 23, 2008)

Wait a second im pretty sure striking scorpions can fleet of foot.

or is it just when their with Karandres because when i use them i fleet of foot? (i cant check because i forgot my codex at my friends house) 

Also i think you should get harlequins i use 10 of them all with harlequins kiss and with a shadowseer and a farseer with fortune. Harlequins are AMAZING at taking out powerful units like termis and dont forget they have invulnerable saves,fleet of foot, furious charge , and hit and run so you shouln't be scarred of anything. Also their only 22pts a model for all that but make sur u have that shadowseer.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i didnt know that striking scorpions could fleet. interesting. 

i like to use both scorpoins and banshees. the scorpions have the heavier armour, a bucketload of attacks and the possibility of a fist or infiltrate irrc.

the banshees have power weapons and strike first. oh, and they can fleet.


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

scorpians can't fleet, only there Pheonix Lord can, they can infltrate and move thru terrain, so they can cross swamps or forests at normal speed but cannot fleet


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Striking Scorpions *Can Not* Fleet, Karandras can but Scorpions can not even if he is in the squad with them.:no:


----------

